
Close libraries now, plead library chiefs as 'terrified' London staff walk out - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/mar/23/close-libraries-now-plead-library-chiefs-as-terrified-london-staff-walk-out
======
phaemon
This is outdated. Library closure was announced yesterday.

